# Hang tags on tagless shirts



## burnsuburbia (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi!

I'm wondering if anyone has any brilliant solutions for hang tags or some other type of branded labelling for tagless shirts? 

To be clear, I print sizing info etc directly on the inside of shirts...but now that it's just about time to start getting product into stores, I'd like to add a hang tag too. But there's nothing obvious to attach it to! 

Brilliant ideas, please. 

Cheers!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This might help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t42233.html


----------



## burnsuburbia (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Rodney...I was looking for a thread like that one, but didn't have any luck. Very helpful...I'm leaning towards the armpit. Now I just need to troll ebay for a tagging gun.


----------

